# Uber Accident During Ride - Other Driver DUI



## MKUber (Apr 16, 2018)

After about 1600+ trips between Uber and Lyft, luck finally ran out.

2:30AM - Another driver on the road decided to try to turn left in front of me from the right lane while I was en route to a drop off with multiple passengers in the car. I was traveling in the left lane. Couldn't avoid impact but did minimize damages significantly. In short, once the EMT showed up all passengers claimed injuries and were transported away. I was waiting around for the police to finish w/ the other driver. They informed me the person was arrested for possible DUI and said I could leave.

Interestingly enough this happened over 36 hours ago. Uber as of yet cannot provide a document of insurance coverage that I can submit with the police report. The only document available online for my state is listed as expired in March of 2018. Calls to support and through the app have not resolved the insurance coverage issue.

Tomorrow I will start the process of having the car damage remediated. The only information I received from Uber so far was that an insurance rep would reach out by Tuesday. 

Anybody else here have experience with Uber's insurance and how it played out? As of right now I calculate I am out about $5,000 in value on the car driven due to an accident reducing the resale of the car. I am very concerned Uber cannot produce a document of coverage immediately as unless I am mistaken that is required by law in all 50 states?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe this will help:
https://www.uber.com/newsroom/certificates-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/
Both NJ and PA certificates list expiration date as 3/1/19.

Based on the impact, do you think the pax are setting themselves up for a huge settlement, or did they have legitimate injuries? You didn't say if you were injured. Good luck.

BTW, was the other driver insured? Uber has that $1000 deductible, so the other insurance company, if there is one, should be paying everything. You might be able to get diminished value from them, but probably not from Uber. You may have to sue the other driver.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Maybe this will help:
> https://www.uber.com/newsroom/certificates-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/
> Both NJ and PA certificates list expiration date as 3/1/19.
> 
> ...


"_Based on the impact, do you think the pax are setting themselves up for a huge settlement"
_
Dude, is that a serious question???


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "_Based on the impact, do you think the pax are setting themselves up for a huge settlement"
> _
> Dude, is that a serious question???


Not sure of your meaning, but since the OP said he was able to minimize damage, it made me wonder how bad injuries could be. Did airbags deploy, etc. 
OTOH, if you meant that of course the pax were obviously going to milk it, I was just being polite.


----------



## MKUber (Apr 16, 2018)

Older Chauffeur

Thanks for that link. Exactly what I needed.

Regarding the passengers - no there was no airbag deployment. I minimized damages by almost fully avoiding impact which could have been straight into the side of the other driver's car. I turned a sharp left while braking and the right front quarter panel took the brunt of the damage. Another 1/2 a foot or so and no impact at all between the cars. My car skidded around the front of the other driver's car leaving damage on the passenger front quarter panel - and some slight paint scuffs towards the rear. No damage to the passenger door (s). It is a mid-size truck/SUV I was driving. The other car was a compact/sedan.

Waiting for the police report to confirm other driver's insurance coverage - at the scene of the accident the officer's were busy giving them a field sobriety test and had charged them and driven off with them.

I walked away fine from the accident so far. The passengers (after the EMT's) showed began to state they were injured. One with a lower body injury was possible due to their size. They were very large people and could barely fit into the car. Not tall just large. The other two stated neck/back injuries. I honestly cannot fathom how the injuries occurred outside of the one injury which was probably caused by the own passenger's weighting shifting forward even slightly.

My car was drivable after the incident and impact/stopping force was negligible. A hard braking would have caused the same claimed injuries of these passengers.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

:hurting:


Older Chauffeur said:


> Not sure of your meaning, but since the OP said he was able to minimize damage, it made me wonder how bad injuries could be. Did airbags deploy, etc.
> OTOH, if you meant that of course the pax were obviously going to milk it, I was just being polite.


Yes, it's the other hand: "EMT showed up all passengers claimed injuries and were transported away."
EMT is emergency medical technician.

By the time the plaintiffs:greedy: lawyers are done they will of convinced a :greedy:judge that the uber driver and uber inc were negligent & on par with :greedy:Kirt Russell in Death Proof. Uber should of never allowed him to operate a motor vehicle with passengers who will now live :deadut their:greedy: lives in constant :hurtingain & anguish :hurting:


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MKUber said:


> I am very concerned Uber cannot produce a document of coverage immediately as unless I am mistaken that is required by law in all 50 states?


Not to compound your concerns, but I believe in all 50 states it is the vehicle's registered owner whom is responsible for properly insuring the vehicle.



MKUber said:


> I honestly cannot fathom how the injuries occurred.


The injuries occurred because Uber is worth $70 billion. Did the drunk that hit you have insurance?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MKUber said:


> Older Chauffeur
> 
> Thanks for that link. Exactly what I needed.
> 
> ...


Good Job of avoiding taking a hit to the passenger compartment !

Not everyone thinks of this or acts quickly enough.
Glad you are O.K.
SORRY ABOUT YOUR CAR.

The fact that they were conscious and could talk to E.M.T.' s is a good sign.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MKUber said:


> After about 1600+ trips between Uber and Lyft, luck finally ran out.
> 
> 2:30AM - Another driver on the road decided to try to turn left in front of me from the right lane while I was en route to a drop off with multiple passengers in the car. I was traveling in the left lane. Couldn't avoid impact but did minimize damages significantly. In short, once the EMT showed up all passengers claimed injuries and were transported away. I was waiting around for the police to finish w/ the other driver. They informed me the person was arrested for possible DUI and said I could leave.
> 
> ...


Otherwise communication happy company hasn't responded. Imagine that.

Make YOUR insurance company earn ITS money you pay monthly/annually.

Welcome to planet uber.


----------



## MKUber (Apr 16, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not to compound your concerns, but I believe in all 50 states it is the vehicle's registered owner whom is responsible for properly insuring the vehicle.
> 
> The injuries occurred because Uber is worth $70 billion. Did the drunk that hit you have insurance?


Yes, you're correct it is on the vehicle's registered owner to provide, which I did but then realized Uber's policy is liable for the passengers. I think I could have stated more clearly that I anticipated Uber to have documentation easily ready since they are claiming they are the insurance liable for coverage in the event of an accident. So since legal proof of insurance is required I thought they would have the policy readily available or at least know where to obtain the document.

Still waiting confirmation of the other driver's coverage.



IR12 said:


> Otherwise communication happy company hasn't responded. Imagine that.
> 
> Make YOUR insurance company earn ITS money you pay monthly/annually.
> 
> Welcome to planet uber.


Still radio silence from Uber's insurance. But I have received several in-app messages about quest, bonuses, etc. 

I have started the process through my personal insurance at this point. I was informed by a couple of body shops that they were the best at providing OEM part authorization and full repair.

On another note, found out my legal options are somewhat limited so might be forced to file in small claims court for loss of value of resale for the car. Discussed it with a few attorneys and pointed out that there is a documented loss due to the accident now showing up on the vehicle history. So the car valued at xxx before the accident is now valued $5,000 less on trade-in/resale. Still wondering if I can recover that but looking doubtful.

The car repair shops around here are booked so far for weeks on out so not sure how long it will take to get the repairs completed. Possibly can get some lost income compensation (if) the other driver has insurance coverage.

In any event, I'll keep this thread updated with progress and provide more specific details after all is done so others can see how long the process was and what the eventual outcome was.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

MKUber said:


> I have started the process through my personal insurance at this point.


Pretty sure this is fraudulent, unless you have a rideshare policy or rider. Either way, you must disclose you were operating commercially at the time of the accident.


----------



## MKUber (Apr 16, 2018)

njn said:


> Pretty sure this is fraudulent, unless you have a rideshare policy or rider. Either way, you must disclose you were operating commercially at the time of the accident.


Of course I disclosed it and definitely have the rideshare rider my insurance company offers. About a week after I started doing rideshare I learned about the insurance issues, thanks to members of this community, so procured proper insurance.

In addition, I also worked as an insurance consultant for about a decade. This claim will fall under subrogation so after clearing it with my insurance company had them move forward so I could get the car back on the road as fast as possible.


----------

